# MutantHigh-OOGThread



## Radiant (Jun 11, 2003)

A new home


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 11, 2003)

Are you waiting for us to make posts in #2?


----------



## Radiant (Jun 11, 2003)

Blockader7 said:
			
		

> *Are you waiting for us to make posts in #2? *




game started just now, feel free to post.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 11, 2003)

Woo Hoo!! Thread #2 here i come.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 11, 2003)

Since you allready started i will leave stuff like whom you share class with up to you, just keep your ages in mind.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 11, 2003)

i will handle the high school scense pretty easy, leave you some time and then go on a few hours then i think its enough (or get bored  ) if you think you got cut of during your one chance to talk to npc whoever or something like that just tell me, there is always a next episode there something like it can be arranged.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 11, 2003)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 13, 2003)

Toki, sorry but please the place is allready equipped to burst but there is no more stuff there than i said and the don't grow new cars on trees. I'll make an exception this time since the pic's cool and a car for use by the students would fit in but there won't be any more pop up vehicles.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 13, 2003)

Sorry I thought you said, there were plenty of vehicles and stuff, and it is a great looking car


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 13, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *Toki, sorry but please the place is allready equipped to burst but there is no more stuff there than i said and the don't grow new cars on trees. I'll make an exception this time since the pic's cool and a car for use by the students would fit in but there won't be any more pop up vehicles. *





Dang! That would have been cool we could have put them in these little tesserac bottles with little buttons and when we press them poof! instant vehicle. We could call them capsules! Ha,Ha,Ha,Ha,ha,ha!!!!!!


----------



## Radiant (Jun 14, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Dang! That would have been cool we could have put them in these little tesserac bottles with little buttons and when we press them poof! instant vehicle. We could call them capsules! Ha,Ha,Ha,Ha,ha,ha!!!!!! *




excuse me while i bang my head on the wall a few times


----------



## Radiant (Jun 14, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Sorry I thought you said, there were plenty of vehicles and stuff, and it is a great looking car  *




they have, i listed the stuff. Still one more car fits in since they can't let you drive in the van all the time.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 14, 2003)

Sounds good to me


----------



## Radiant (Jun 14, 2003)

> OOC: No need for the probulator




sorry, just wanted to be sure you know it. And maybe just cause i couldn't think of anithing else to post right then


----------



## Radiant (Jun 14, 2003)

updates later tonight, busy with playing 40k rpg right now.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 14, 2003)

No prob. Saterdays and sundays are always slow here anyway.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 15, 2003)

I just posted in the old thread, to finish some loose ends I guess, but I can edit that out if it came too late (or perhaps everyone just imagine it being before the credits).  Anyhow, I'm going to an audition for Jazz Camp (for the piano) in about an hour, so I won't have time to post in the new thread, but i'll read through it and post something (hopefully meaningful) tonight.

I really like the introduction credits though, as I said in my other post, Aimee Allen rocks.  Did you by chance get any inspiration from Birds of Prey, Radiant?


----------



## Radiant (Jun 15, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *
> I really like the introduction credits though, as I said in my other post, Aimee Allen rocks.  Did you by chance get any inspiration from Birds of Prey, Radiant? *




she rules  i loved that series but it ain't the mood i wanted for the game. Got far more inspiration from other sources. Of course i didn't even know Aimee Allen before i saw that series so in a way it had some influence, even if it's only the music.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 17, 2003)

Hero Points:
for those who haven't guessed so allready, Hero Points recharge each episode. Episodes will be short and fast, maybe sometimes with breaks between them, each ´representing about one issue of a comic or a thirty minute show (since so much of the inspiration comes from X-men evolution i made it up more like a show than a comic as you might have noticed from the intro).


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 17, 2003)

Are we focussing on the battle with Joey and Eris for now?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 17, 2003)

Well, since you said you made this game to be more in TV format, I made my post hopefully appropriate 

Btw, I've been keeping up with Xmen Evolution as well, although I'm not sure, is it canceled or are they just working on another season?


----------



## Radiant (Jun 17, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *Are we focussing on the battle with Joey and Eris for now? *




that stuff is like the main plot of the episode, sometimes those will focus on particular chars (with time it's Joey, Eris just happened to be at the same place) but that doesn't mean there won't be anithing else if you want to do something. There won't be other plots jumping in your face right now but if you act i will make something of it. Generally, do stuff, the more you do the more i can make of it. I even note stuff like Michael practicing music for future scenes if i can't build something in for it now. 
There will allways be a main story but i will try to fill this all up with as many sideplots as i can and those just come with the actions of your characters.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 17, 2003)

i don't know if that post made any sense at all and it it did i doubt it's the one i intended. Hot weather and four hours of math are bad for me.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 17, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Well, since you said you made this game to be more in TV format, I made my post hopefully appropriate
> 
> Btw, I've been keeping up with Xmen Evolution as well, although I'm not sure, is it canceled or are they just working on another season? *




i think it had three seasons. I'm really happy they made that much at all. Still don't have the last few eps though.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 17, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Well, since you said you made this game to be more in TV format, I made my post hopefully appropriate
> 
> *




just leave the cuts out, you never know then i jump into something like this and just let the primers storm your bathroom (ok maybe not that )


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 18, 2003)

Anybody want to make a bet on whether or not I'm gonna drowned?  sigh, some days it feels like they're all out to get you.  Should have just gone with escape artist checks from the start, get to do 2 a round, and with a hero-point its a minimum result of 23 they have to beat on a grapple check, most likely higher.  Though trying to hurt someone thats hurting you is very human.

1 question though, would anyone actually stop struggling when that fish-boy asked Eris too?  I mean she is being held under water, and beginning to drown, the thing that is doing it is asking her to stop fighting back, so is stopping a logical?  I mean, if he forced something that let her breath against her lips, then she might stop, but not when she is being dragged further and further away from air.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 18, 2003)

hey

I'm back!

Just let me know when Katie should pop up again.

Kit


----------



## Radiant (Jun 18, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *hey
> 
> I'm back!
> 
> ...




hi there!
I'll write ya something.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 18, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *hey
> 
> I'm back!
> 
> ...




there you go, post done 
to explain the whole thing in short, i needed a cheap excuse to get you to the highschool since it's one of the major sets for the game and if you ever saw Andromeda you can think of Truth as Romy, controlls the automated stuff and such.
And Dr Garcia does not teach any classes herself but just works in the biogenic lab of the university (which is why it's doc not prof), forgot to mention that.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm assuming school is over and Katie can pretty much do whatever she wants now?  If you had any other plans, let me know what you had in mind otherwise I'll be making it up as I go.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 18, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *I'm assuming school is over and Katie can pretty much do whatever she wants now?  If you had any other plans, let me know what you had in mind otherwise I'll be making it up as I go. *




yep, it's afternoon and just like the rest of the bunch you got free. I'd have written more but i'm in a bit of a hurry right now, just wanted to give you something to start playing again.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 18, 2003)

btw

that would make Katie - Dr. Katie Nguyen since she's not a professor.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 18, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *btw
> 
> that would make Katie - Dr. Katie Nguyen since she's not a professor.
> 
> *




i think i hate you 
now it could even make her Proffersor Nguyen if you decide to teach a course on the campus.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Radiant _*
> i think i hate you
> *




I do have that effect on people...yes yes I do


----------



## Radiant (Jun 19, 2003)

And a voice spoke from the darkness:
AND THERE WILL BE UPDATES!.......later today then Radiants fingers don't hurt so much from being hit with too hard larp weapons anymore..
*crawls in the corner to whine for a while*

edit: maybe the rest of the body too but I'm not greedy i'd settle for fingers and wrists.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 19, 2003)

>Throws Acorns at Radiant<
"Lightning Bolt! Lightning bolt!"


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 19, 2003)

So, you want to edit, or should I Toki?


----------



## Radiant (Jun 19, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *>Throws Acorns at Radiant<
> "Lightning Bolt! Lightning bolt!"
> 
> *




never had to endure that, i just train the figthting, never actually was on a larp. And man those swords hurt, I'm beginning to see why they use softer ones in other countries. But then there would be the fun?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 20, 2003)

Don't mind me taking many liberties I hope?

I sent Katie to the beach because I thought everyone else was still at school, then I realize they're at the institute, but I didn't want to send her all the way back, so cruising the beach and hanging out with the more athletic of the bunch for the moment.

Ah don't worry!  Katie will call the institute and invite the others to come party hearty 



I love beach parties...I _miss_ beach parties...


----------



## Radiant (Jun 20, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Don't mind me taking many liberties I hope?
> 
> I sent Katie to the beach because I thought everyone else was still at school, then I realize they're at the institute, but I didn't want to send her all the way back, so cruising the beach and hanging out with the more athletic of the bunch for the moment.
> 
> ...




I don't mind it at all, had some other plans but those things don't go bad and can just happen later. If you guys play without me even having to do something then so much the better.

I miss beaches


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 20, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I don't mind it at all, had some other plans but those things don't go bad and can just happen later. If you guys play without me even having to do something then so much the better.
> 
> I miss beaches *




Oooh  didn't realize you had other plans for Katie.  Usually if I don't see you post something for her, I just ramble her along toward a random path.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 20, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oooh  didn't realize you had other plans for Katie.  Usually if I don't see you post something for her, I just ramble her along toward a random path. *




told ya, no prob.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 20, 2003)

It all works for me


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Radiant _*
> told ya, no prob.  *




Yes but it is in my written pbp contract somewhere that I must annoy my DM's to the point of distraction.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 20, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yes but it is in my written pbp contract somewhere that I must annoy my DM's to the point of distraction.
> 
> *




*sigh* ah don't worry you allready managed that


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 20, 2003)

Now, why can't I be this suave in real life?


----------



## Radiant (Jun 20, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *Now, why can't I be this suave in real life? *





why can't i live right on the beach in Costa Rica


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 20, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *Now, why can't I be this suave in real life? *




not sure if that was suave, but it was something


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 20, 2003)

lol

I don't know if telling a girl that her outfit is cheesy ranks as being that suave, but the gift idea was very nice.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 20, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *lol
> 
> I don't know if telling a girl that her outfit is cheesy ranks as being that suave, but the gift idea was very nice. *




I am not a female but I have to agree, some things are sacred


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 21, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I am not a female but I have to agree, some things are sacred  *




Ah - been well-trained by a girlfriend, have you? 

Anyway - I don't remember if Eris told Katie what her powers are, but I'm assuming right now that Katie doesn't know so she's a little bewildered at the pheromones thing.

And no - Katie does not like girls that way so sorry, but no Katie & Eris bedroom action.

 

That's _another_ game all together...and besides, I think Radiant would have a heart attack.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 21, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> That's another game all together...and besides, I think Radiant would have a heart attack.  *




try living with a girfried who is bi for three years. Not much left to shok me.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Radiant _*
> try living with a girfried who is bi for three years. Not much left to shok me. *




heh...heh...oh my DM...there are many things still left yet...


----------



## Radiant (Jun 21, 2003)

going to be a slow weekend again. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 22, 2003)

*sigh*

hehe its tough to play a naive super nice teenager - mark me down for major rping points!


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 22, 2003)

super nice? hmmm yeah that does deserve some points


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 22, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *super nice? hmmm yeah that does deserve some points *




heeeeeey...are you saying I'm naive?!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 23, 2003)

Why does everyone assume Eris is promiscuous?  sigh, shes only ever been with one person, and thats all I'll say on the subject.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 23, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Why does everyone assume Eris is promiscuous?  sigh, shes only ever been with one person, and thats all I'll say on the subject. *




Well if that is the case, I think Joey is the most promiscuous of all  and that is all I have to say about that


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 23, 2003)

I was only implying that Micheal might think Eris is the 'social type'  

...And I wonder how Mike & Clair got back to Haven...


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 23, 2003)

The batmobile?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shalimar _*
> Why does everyone assume Eris is promiscuous?  sigh, shes only ever been with one person, and thats all I'll say on the subject. *




I have no idea ;p

All Katie said was that all the guys were attracted to Eris.  It was supposed to be a naive statement but lol not _that_ type of connotation.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 23, 2003)

Leave it to dirty minds to take things that extra step


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 23, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *I was only implying that Micheal might think Eris is the 'social type'
> 
> ...And I wonder how Mike & Clair got back to Haven... *




lol - you know, how exactly did they get to the beach?


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 23, 2003)

the batmobile is everywhere you want to be


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tokiwong _*
> Leave it to dirty minds to take things that extra step  *




Hey - that's _my_ job


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 23, 2003)

of course now that I think about it, Joey may not live long too much longer, what with Eris getting behind the wheel...


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 23, 2003)

Hey, thats not very fair at all, I'll be an excellent driver, once I am taught, I will be the best in the group.  I have the pp for the skill point to put in drive, and to put in pilot, if we ever get time to learn.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 23, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Hey, thats not very fair at all, I'll be an excellent driver, once I am taught, I will be the best in the group.  I have the pp for the skill point to put in drive, and to put in pilot, if we ever get time to learn. *




The teahcing will begin for Eris once she posts


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 23, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *the batmobile is everywhere you want to be *




What is it? A credit card  

And does this batmobile come with two guys in rubber suits or tights?...wait...Mike and Clair...nevermind...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 23, 2003)

Rubber suits...ick 

Yeah, the part about Clair not being effected by Eris just yet makes it all the more interesting when he gets less paranoid and more comfortable in the environment, and then let's it down.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 23, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Why does everyone assume Eris is promiscuous?  sigh, shes only ever been with one person, and thats all I'll say on the subject. *



^

lol, the gm refuses to take any blame for the dirty minds of his players


----------



## Radiant (Jun 23, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> What is it? A credit card
> 
> ...




there where a totaly of five motorcicles, one was taken by Patriot but i think four where still around so they could have taken those.
Not that i don't like the batmobile explanation but I don't like to see guys in rubber
*blinks* you know I am pretty sure i had planned the last scene to be at the Institute since Joey and Eris allready had so much spotlight and wanted something for the rest but the last time I cheked they suddenly where all on the beach and those two had returned.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 23, 2003)

Katie's got a motorcycle (the biggest one to carry her stuff) too so that leaves 3 behind for them.

Oh? Well - I didn't know you wanted her at the institute.  I mean - during the "down time" you can pretty much assume Katie will be messing with the computers and other goodies.

Personally, I don't like to describe her doing her "lab scenes" unless there's a compelling reason to write those posts.  I hate the stereotype of the scientist always being this unsociable geek.  That is so untrue.  I know plenty of incredibly smart people who are also popular and trendy.

Now if I can just figure out how this "naive" thing works...

 

P.S. Joey and Eris are in "drivers Ed" - Mike, Clair and Jonathon are at the institute. Jack and Katie are still on the beach.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 23, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Katie's got a motorcycle (the biggest one to carry her stuff) too so that leaves 3 behind for them.
> 
> Oh? Well - I didn't know you wanted her at the institute.  I mean - during the "down time" you can pretty much assume Katie will be messing with the computers and other goodies.
> 
> ...




I let you people run it so free so now I have to live with it. Really no prob I like the stories to develop freely, far more interesting for me. And your right with Katie,  time she just hit tought luck cause that elite click ain't such tolerant people. Could still have worked cause she fitted in a bit but the friends she called just wheren't trendy enough for them.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 23, 2003)

weehah Joey is trendy


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Radiant _*
> I let you people run it so free so now I have to live with it. Really no prob I like the stories to develop freely, far more interesting for me. And your right with Katie,  time she just hit tought luck cause that elite click ain't such tolerant people. Could still have worked cause she fitted in a bit but the friends she called just wheren't trendy enough for them. *




lol - I knew it would be a problem - the calling of the others there, but alas that naive flaw reared its ugly head.  She couldn't NOT call them unless someone said no.  And since everyone danced around the answer and left it to her to choose...

Katie is not really going to fit in exactly with any of the others being as she's their teacher for a class, doesn't attend highschool, and has university friends.  Its interesting to see how she learns to relate to teenagers versus the college kids and adults she's more familiar with.

I had toyed in the beginning to leave her in highschool, but this offers more indepth character development and conflicts that make it interesting.

_I'm not a girl, not yet a woman._


----------



## Radiant (Jun 23, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> lol - I knew it would be a problem - the calling of the others there, but alas that naive flaw reared its ugly head.  She couldn't NOT call them unless someone said no.  And since everyone danced around the answer and left it to her to choose...
> 
> ...




there's no way you can leave the highschool, stuff like that will be the meat of the game (at least i hope i will manage it).


----------



## Radiant (Jun 23, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *weehah Joey is trendy  *




looks good, chek
surfs like a god, chek
everyone thinks the hottest girl at the school is his gf, chek
any more questions?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 23, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *
> 
> there's no way you can leave the highschool, stuff like that will be the meat of the game (at least i hope i will manage it). *




I meant that I orginally thought to "have her still be in highschool" and not have her finish highschool.  But decided on the second one because it offered more conflict opportunities.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 23, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I meant that I orginally thought to "have her still be in highschool" and not have her finish highschool.  But decided on the second one because it offered more conflict opportunities.
> 
> *




stop confusing me


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Radiant _*
> stop confusing me  *




Stop being confused


----------



## Radiant (Jun 23, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Stop being confused    *




did i allready mention that I hate you?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Radiant _*
> did i allready mention that I hate you?  *


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 23, 2003)

Aw, lookut, Kit and Rad are goin' at it like a married couple


----------



## Radiant (Jun 23, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *Aw, lookut, Kit and Rad are goin' at it like a married couple   *




someone walks on dangerous ground here


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 23, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *
> 
> looks good, chek
> surfs like a god, chek
> ...




makes sense to me


----------



## Radiant (Jun 23, 2003)

I declare the above talks have nothin to do with the fact that i started shooting at both Robert's and Kit's characters with machine guns.

oh my sometimes I really get into unbelievable situations.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 23, 2003)

LOL!!


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 23, 2003)

Better them then me


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 24, 2003)

Don't look at me.

I'm trying to decide of those machine guns carry with it a Freudian kind of flair...


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 24, 2003)

George Carlin once described shooting a gun as 'the need to project penis-shaped bullets into other people's affairs'


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 24, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *George Carlin once described shooting a gun as 'the need to project penis-shaped bullets into other people's affairs' *




George Carlin rocks.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 24, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *George Carlin rocks.*




Du-huh.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 24, 2003)

We have some interesting people in this game, indeed...


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 24, 2003)

Don't worry, Joey will have his own "bullets" to dodge, even if they are only metaphorical.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 24, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Don't worry, Joey will have his own "bullets" to dodge, even if they are only metaphorical. *




at least no one can blame me for those


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 24, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Don't worry, Joey will have his own "bullets" to dodge, even if they are only metaphorical. *




lol

metaphorical or is Joey gettin' some action?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Radiant _*
> at least no one can blame me for those *




You're the DM - we blame you for everything.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 24, 2003)

Sheesh you try and be nice, and the females go crazy


----------



## Radiant (Jun 24, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You're the DM - we blame you for everything.
> 
> *




lol, i love you too.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Radiant _*
> lol, i love you too. *




Hate me - Love me - geez make up your mind.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 24, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hate me - Love me - geez make up your mind.
> 
> *




my dear one does not exclude the other


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 24, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *
> 
> my dear one does not exclude the other *




Odi et amo.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 24, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Odi et amo.
> 
> *




I would comment on this but in case i guessed the meaning wrong everyone would know.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Radiant _*
> I would comment on this but in case i guessed the meaning wrong everyone would know. *




That's ok - my Latin is horrific.  I always start off accepting that I'm probably screwing up somewhere.

 

btw - damn it - you're gonna try and make her use her magnetic power, aren't you?


----------



## Radiant (Jun 24, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> btw - damn it - you're gonna try and make her use her magnetic power, aren't you?    *




why you think the guy is dangerous?


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 24, 2003)

I like pie


----------



## Radiant (Jun 24, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *I like pie  *




oh no, Toki is in his pie trance again


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 24, 2003)

Well

Because trying to find stats for my character buried in the OOC thread repeatedly is a pain, I created a thread in the Rogue Gallery for this game so we can post our characters or pictures of them there if we want to.



http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=962531#post962531


----------



## Radiant (Jun 24, 2003)

Kit you want to act in that turn?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 24, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *Kit you want to act in that turn? *




yep - was waiting until I got home from work which is right about now =)


----------



## Radiant (Jun 24, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> yep - was waiting until I got home from work which is right about now =) *




the blessed time just wanted to know, no rush.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 24, 2003)

err...not to meta-game or anything...but is Jack ever going to tell Katie what Patriot asked them to do?


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 24, 2003)

Well, because he is under high stress, Jack is pretty much emitting his intentions on all frequencies.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 25, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *Well, because he is under high stress, Jack is pretty much emitting his intentions on all frequencies. *




Don't know what that means, but unless he either thinks it at her or speaks, I'll assume that Katie doesn't know what he's thinking about.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 25, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Don't know what that means, but unless he either thinks it at her or speaks, I'll assume that Katie doesn't know what he's thinking about.
> 
> *




I think he means basically he is relaying all the info to her and Patriot at once


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tokiwong _*
> I think he means basically he is relaying all the info to her and Patriot at once  *




 I get that part, what I don't know is _what_ information it is that he's relaying.  Don't really want to make assumptions and all that only because he didn't state the group link thing until after Patriot asked him to open the back compartment.  but after that he never thinks about it.

Course I could be overanalyzing this like usual and need to be smacked up side the head...


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 25, 2003)

Using my 2 XP to get Iron Will, to reprsent the fact that he stays cool under pressure, and has so far resisted the urge to try and jump Eris' bones


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 25, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Course I could be overanalyzing this like usual and need to be smacked up side the head... *




**Smack!** I say just go with it


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tokiwong _*
> *Smack!* I say just go with it  *




 

Thanks hehe I needed that.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 25, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Using my 2 XP to get Iron Will, to reprsent the fact that he stays cool under pressure, and has so far resisted the urge to try and jump Eris' bones  *




The fact that he is resisting is going to spur her on more.  The same pretty much goes for everyone except Patriot, and Jack, who have both been visibly affected and reacting.  She isn't interested, its more of a competitive thing, she wants to know that she is the, well pardon the term, but 'Alpha bitch'


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 25, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The fact that he is resisting is going to spur her on more.  The same pretty much goes for everyone except Patriot, and Jack, who have both been visibly affected and reacting.  She isn't interested, its more of a competitive thing, she wants to know that she is the, well pardon the term, but 'Alpha bitch' *




hey Eris isn't his _type_, but the brainy surfer girl... now we are talking...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tokiwong _*
> Using my 2 XP to get Iron Will, to reprsent the fact that he stays cool under pressure, and has so far resisted the urge to try and jump Eris' bones  *




lol I think you need Improved Iron Will or something because you got Eris' pheromones plus teenage hormones working against ya 

er btw...how many exp points do we all have? 2XP each?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shalimar _*
> she wants to know that she is the, well pardon the term, but 'Alpha bitch' *




lol - Katie is as far from that as you can get as Ms. Naive, so its all Eris baby


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tokiwong _*
> hey Eris isn't his type, but the brainy surfer girl... now we are talking... *




oh geez - looking to cause some trouble between the two roommates, aren't you?  You're naughty.

 

But I do love conflict...


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 25, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> lol I think you need Improved Iron Will or something because you got Eris' pheromones plus teenage hormones working against ya
> 
> er btw...how many exp points do we all have? 2XP each? *




2 XP I beleive


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tokiwong _*
> 2 XP I beleive *




Thanks


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 25, 2003)

Once Eris gets a reaction, be it him walking into a wall, or doing something un-cool as he oogles her, he's all Katies.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 25, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Once Eris gets a reaction, be it him walking into a wall, or doing something un-cool as he oogles her, he's all Katies. *




Joey don't lose his cool


----------



## Radiant (Jun 25, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Using my 2 XP to get Iron Will, to reprsent the fact that he stays cool under pressure, and has so far resisted the urge to try and jump Eris' bones  *




gotcha


----------



## Radiant (Jun 25, 2003)

> "Who said that? Where are you?"




excuse me, but why do you think a telepathic link between Jack, Katie and Patriot can be heard by you?


----------



## Radiant (Jun 25, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The fact that he is resisting is going to spur her on more.  The same pretty much goes for everyone except Patriot, and Jack, who have both been visibly affected and reacting.  She isn't interested, its more of a competitive thing, she wants to know that she is the, well pardon the term, but 'Alpha bitch' *




*cheks his notes* oh my that really was my designation for Eslarne before she got a name. Me thinks you will fit in great with those girls.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 25, 2003)

and before anyone can ask, yes that was the matrix reloaded effect then the doc phased.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 25, 2003)

Shalimar, that sig is horrible.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 25, 2003)

Hey, should we post a poll to see wether Eris or Katie has the most magnetic personality!


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 25, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *Hey, should we post a poll to see wether Eris or Katie has the most magnetic personality! *




you my friend get the Carrot Top award for comedy


----------



## Radiant (Jun 25, 2003)

not so sure but ain't Jack only capable of creating one "slimy thing" per turn?


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 25, 2003)

Hmmm, not sure.... 


> So Create Object +8 can create an object with hardness 8 that fills eight 5-foot cubes, eight objects that occupy a 5-foot cube each, or any combination thereof.



They could be talking about the absolute maximum. It's hard to tell in most cases.....


----------



## Radiant (Jun 25, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *Hmmm, not sure....
> 
> They could be talking about the absolute maximum. It's hard to tell in most cases..... *




god i hate slime


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 25, 2003)

Are you sure she isn't named Luka? could have sworn it, but I have a hang-over at the moment, so I'll take your word, if it'll make the hurting stop.

Aww, you don't like the sig?  I took that quiz from Eris's perspective, so this is actually her, and only a little bit of me.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 25, 2003)

What kind of test was that?! 'Which Hentai Dating Game character are you?'?!!?!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 25, 2003)

*arches an eyebrow*

oh my...


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 25, 2003)

I like the panties... but I still like pie


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 25, 2003)

Poor, innocent minded Clair


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 25, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Poor, innocent minded Clair  *




lol - drop that forcefield and he's a gonner for sure!

I am so glad there's no male Eris or poor Katie!


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 25, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *I am so glad there's no male Eris or poor Katie! *




There's Enrique.....


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Robbert Raets _*
> There's Enrique.....  *




You mean the sexy guy who cleans the pool in a thong?  Ah...that Dr. Garcia...


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 25, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You mean the sexy guy who cleans the pool in a thong?  Ah...that Dr. Garcia... *




No comment


----------



## Radiant (Jun 25, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> lol - drop that forcefield and he's a gonner for sure!
> 
> I am so glad there's no male Eris or poor Katie! *




oh but there is, listen to wise Robert's words.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 25, 2003)

Hey Joey is pretty sexy, I would date him if I was a chick


----------



## Radiant (Jun 25, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Hey Joey is pretty sexy, I would date him if I was a chick  *




lol, yeah he would have good chances but since the chics all think he and the alpha bitch are an item they'll keep their distance.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 25, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *
> 
> lol, yeah he would have good chances but since the chics all think he and the alpha bitch are an item they'll keep their distance. *




I knew Eris would be bad for business


----------



## Radiant (Jun 25, 2003)

name's of the adults:
since there was a bit of confusion I'll list all the names of the adults here. Not everyone has heard all of those names but in the end you can asume that you will know them through talks with your fellows sooner or later.
-Luka Garcia/or Dr. Garcia/or the doctor/or Shade(that last one was only heard by Clair as yet.)
-John Singer/Patriot
-Gert Kleinmaurer (no other names the man likes it simple)
-Truth (also no other name's and it's not even sure she is an actual person, the stuff on Delta Times was actually written for Dr Garcia by Truth, so the person the world falsely thinks to be Truth is Luka.)

edit: the last part about Truth will be found out as soon as Katie starts digging through the comps and the question if Truth is a person comes from the single fact that even though she controlls the building there is no way to locate her even with the Institutes own systems.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 25, 2003)

I will just call the adults goons...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 26, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *
> 
> oh but there is, listen to wise Robert's words. *




ok - need to get me an airtight forcefield like Clair's


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tokiwong _*
> Hey Joey is pretty sexy, I would date him if I was a chick  *




oh _really_?

 

No further comments at this time.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 26, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I knew Eris would be bad for business  *




Joey considers girls a business venture?


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 26, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Joey considers girls a business venture? *




Call it a mutual exchange of goods


----------



## Radiant (Jun 29, 2003)

sorry for the slow speed folks, friday to sunday are always a bit crowded and busy for me.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 30, 2003)

we are near the end of ep2, for all those who didn't get much part don't worry you will get your screen time in the next ones.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 30, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *sorry for the slow speed folks, friday to sunday are always a bit crowded and busy for me. *





Same here.



> we are near the end of ep2, for all those who didn't get much part don't worry you will get your screen time in the next ones.





Well the nice thing, IMO, is that even if we haven't got to be in the main action there has still been plenty of role play on the sidelines.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 30, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> Well the nice thing, IMO, is that even if we haven't got to be in the main action there has still been plenty of role play on the sidelines. *




that was really great, it makes it a real fun to run this game and helps a lot to create new scenes.

edit: i have to admit my favourite was Tokis phonecall


----------



## Radiant (Jul 1, 2003)

kay, eps over I will leave it open for the next day or so to not cut into your interactions (maybe longer if i think it's worth it). Chapter three will start somtime between tomorow and next weekend, depending on my schedule.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 2, 2003)

on a side note: Katie's the only one in the team who actually earns her own money. Not really important how much but it will be around a few thousand bucks per month, nough to buy whatever car/bike she likes if she wants her own one.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 3, 2003)

Kit, send you the infos you got as a mail. Your bike will be ready next episode, it fits in great with the script for that one.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 5, 2003)

whoa my fifth post in a row. Everybody gets 3PP for ep2.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 5, 2003)

Spent 1 point for skills, putting a point in Perform and adding Guitar and another point in Sense Motive.  Putting 2 points in Boost Others to bring it up to +9.  Boosting Clair's charisma by 1 point as he's making efforts to be more social.  Saving 1 point still.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 5, 2003)

Sollir, we can't have powers higher then +8, it takes 15 pp to get up to PL 9, we have only got 5 total, so 10 points to go til PL9.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 5, 2003)

Ah, k, I'll save 2 more then or think of something to do today with them, thanks


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 5, 2003)

I spent mine on upping my senses by 1pp , on a limited use power attack, and a limited use surprise strike.

So now I need to roll a 4 to be able to Detect anything within 30 feet of me, so gun cleaning oil, people, pretty much anything that comes into that 30ft range I'll know about it.  Against anyone who is flat-footed or denied their dodge bonus I can add +4 to my damage.  Against slower, tank-like opponents, I can use power attack to do more damage.  So the tops I can do ends up at an ungodly +4 (17L).  I can use the taunt skill (+12) to pretty much ensure that an opponent is actually caught flat-foot  Thats a little too devious even for me.  I think I'll stop myself from buying anymore feats, wow that is scary, even if she can only manage it a few times a day.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 5, 2003)

Saving my points for now, I might spend some INT and CHA or something but nothing strikes me as needed yet , I ake it Episode #3 has not started yet?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 6, 2003)

How long  between this and the 3rd episode?  Just asking in case we need to  figure out what happens in the mean time.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 6, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *I spent mine on upping my senses by 1pp , on a limited use power attack, and a limited use surprise strike.
> 
> So now I need to roll a 4 to be able to Detect anything within 30 feet of me, so gun cleaning oil, people, pretty much anything that comes into that 30ft range I'll know about it.  Against anyone who is flat-footed or denied their dodge bonus I can add +4 to my damage.  Against slower, tank-like opponents, I can use power attack to do more damage.  So the tops I can do ends up at an ungodly +4 (17L).  I can use the taunt skill (+12) to pretty much ensure that an opponent is actually caught flat-foot  Thats a little too devious even for me.  I think I'll stop myself from buying anymore feats, wow that is scary, even if she can only manage it a few times a day. *




 *runs of to read* that girl really wants to know it.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 6, 2003)

the next epeisode will be either the next day or two or three days later. In any case it won't be much since your all still settling in and so the larger jumps in time really wouldn't fit yet.

Edit: Since we're through the ep now, are there any complaints about the game so far? Things that suck, annoy you cause you just personall don't like things like them, didn't appear yet even though you really wanted to see them?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 6, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *the next epeisode will be either the next day or two or three days later. In any case it won't be much since your all still settling in and so the larger jumps in time really wouldn't fit yet.
> 
> Edit: Since we're through the ep now, are there any complaints about the game so far? Things that suck, annoy you cause you just personall don't like things like them, didn't appear yet even though you really wanted to see them? *




ther should be more missles! You can never have enough missles in a game about mutants in highschool! 

Seriously, i think you're doing a bang up job. I have no compliants.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 6, 2003)

no complaints so far


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 6, 2003)

no complaints here, having fun


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 6, 2003)

Since we are teens, we should definitely have more dating, and dating related mishaps.  I know I had my share, and powers would make them a bigger deal.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 6, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Since we are teens, we should definitely have more dating, and dating related mishaps.  I know I had my share, and powers would make them a bigger deal. *




Well considering we just met the Teen Population of the new school, I think that is in the works, at least from what I can see.  We have a few threads set-up for Delta with Delta dating, and Delta and Mundane dating, and such.  Just my most humble of humble opinions...


----------



## Radiant (Jul 6, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Since we are teens, we should definitely have more dating, and dating related mishaps.  I know I had my share, and powers would make them a bigger deal. *




Tokis right, the stage for that is allready set.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jul 7, 2003)

So, when we gonna have a time travel adventure?

 

For some reason those are among my favorite superhero stories. Those and alternate universes.

And I'm going to save these new points.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jul 7, 2003)

Don't know what you're planning, Radiant, but I would suggest a 'teaser' opening in which Jack crash-lands the Reaper NX-2 in a simulation, or something.

Yes, all my point are going into Pilot.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 7, 2003)

So if I want to add telepathy as a power linked to intelligence, how many pps would I need?


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 7, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> So if I want to add telepathy as a power linked to intelligence, how many pps would I need? *




depends on how many ranks you want, and if you make it an extra, you can't increase the whole power till all of them are at the same level...


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 7, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> depends on how many ranks you want, and if you make it an extra, you can't increase the whole power till all of them are at the same level... *




Actually, she could do it as a Partial Extra, she wouldn't need to buy it up to 8 if she didn't want to do so.  It would cost 1pp a rank for the basic power.  You don't have to increase any powers that you take as extras to the rank of the main power if you do not wish to.

so If Katie has 5pp then she can buy 5 ranks of telepathy, though I would point out that that is stepping on Jack's main power.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 7, 2003)

It can be a partial extra yes, but you can't increase the whole power till all powers (extras) are at the same level... that is what I was getting at


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shalimar _*
> so If Katie has 5pp then she can buy 5 ranks of telepathy, though I would point out that that is stepping on Jack's main power. *




Yeah I just realized that - lol hmm...I guess I'll save it until I come up with something.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 7, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *Don't know what you're planning, Radiant, but I would suggest a 'teaser' opening in which Jack crash-lands the Reaper NX-2 in a simulation, or something.
> 
> Yes, all my point are going into Pilot. *




you should have had at least one flight lesson before that but you can spent em once you had your first.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 7, 2003)

About ready to launch Episode #3?


----------



## Radiant (Jul 7, 2003)

Welcome to Ep3:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=989269#post989269

sorry it took so long but i'd rather wait with the start than having a slow ep.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 7, 2003)

Should we wait, for you to intro our scenes or can we do it ourselves?


----------



## Radiant (Jul 7, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Should we wait, for you to intro our scenes or can we do it ourselves? *




You can post if you want to, i can tailor the intros so they fit later. Will be two hours till i can post again. If you post asume that loose ends of the last ep have been taken care of, i will write about that in your first posts.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 7, 2003)

I am correct in beleiving Katie is giving a class at our school right?


----------



## Radiant (Jul 7, 2003)

nice to hear your happy. Having a lot of fun myself. And it's good to hear that the interests are all covered, romance, plane crash adventures and time travel are all allready planned. That's all basic comic stuff, the game wouldn't be complete without it. 
About those missiles  there is no plot in this world that can not be modified to include some of those (Especially plane crashes and romance...).


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 7, 2003)

A romance in a plane crash perhaps?


----------



## Radiant (Jul 7, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *I am correct in beleiving Katie is giving a class at our school right? *




yep, i was just about to write a post about her giving her first class today but you spared me the work


----------



## Radiant (Jul 8, 2003)

lol, hey folks try to read each others posts so you actually can be at the same location then you claim it.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 8, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *lol, hey folks try to read each others posts so you actually can be at the same location then you claim it. *




talking to me? I am just trying to move to class, I think Eris, and Joey share a few classes together...


----------



## Radiant (Jul 8, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> talking to me? I am just trying to move to class, I think Eris, and Joey share a few classes together... *




yes but she kinda like posted that she's at the pool for her next class just above.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 8, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *
> 
> yes but she kinda like posted that she's at the pool for her next class just above. *




alrighty then, I guess  Joey is at the pool then I shall edit


----------



## Radiant (Jul 8, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> alrighty then, I guess  Joey is at the pool then I shall edit *




realy no big deal, it's just that then i let you run it freeform you should try to consider each others post so the whole thing still makes some sense.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 8, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *
> 
> realy no big deal, it's just that then i let you run it freeform you should try to consider each others post so the whole thing still makes some sense. *




Gotcha, minor mistake easily fixed, for some reason i thought we had the gym class later in the day


----------



## Blockader7 (Jul 8, 2003)

That was me until I got it nixed.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 8, 2003)

stretching all this a bit to give Sollir a chance to respond but I will move on tonight if he hasn't shown up.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 9, 2003)

Whoops, posting  in a moment.  Sorry, at another Jazz camp this week


----------



## Radiant (Jul 9, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Whoops, posting  in a moment.  Sorry, at another Jazz camp this week  *




no sweat, started the new ep on monday so it wasn't long.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 10, 2003)

> "Hm, I suppose we should find someplace in private to discuss our strategy."




  how do you know bout Jacksons call and why do you quote Joeys little drama with Eris for it?

edit: btw, has anyone seen Robert here in the last week? Just so I don't hang the story on his next actions if he's busy. And sorry if it wasn't clear that the call was for him.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 10, 2003)

Sorry about the gap between my posts there, the computer god must have eaten my reply.  I'll repost it in a moment.

Nope, haven't seen Robert on in awhile, I think he was on a vacation or some such.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 10, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Sorry about the gap between my posts there, the computer god must have eaten my reply.  I'll repost it in a moment.
> 
> Nope, haven't seen Robert on in awhile, I think he was on a vacation or some such. *




I didn't notice any gap in that high speed scene you and Toki are writing there seniorita 

Great, now this looks like the current ep has a casting problem.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 11, 2003)

Um... Blockader, whats going on honey? I think we are having a failure to communicate.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jul 11, 2003)

Agh! I apologise. I thought the thread was for all of us to get together. I've been waiting for that moment to come when we finally form our team, and thought that that was the chance. I've also had trouble trying to find this particular thread.

I had misread it. I'll go and delete my posts.

I'm sorry about that.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 11, 2003)

lol

Eris picked the advanced computer science class?!  I thought she wasn't interested in toughing it out with academics.



or was she hoping her roomie aka teacher would help out on the homework, eh? hehe


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 11, 2003)

I thought we were automatically in your class, my mistake.  Since it'll probably be awhile before I get to pilot I'll just sink my floating skill point into computer use.  But come on, we are roomies, got to be nice to me, or I'll make your life hellish.  Besides, I didn't think it would be that hard, I mean Eris'll have all kinds of tidbits to share, if she has to.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 11, 2003)

I plan on making it a very difficult class because Katie has never taught a highschool class before, only graduate courses (as required for PhD fellowship) so she doesn't know how to adjust for the highschool kids.  Add to that she's never attended highschool before, she's pretty clueless as far as the level of intelligence of normal highschool kids.  So people are probably going to whine about how tough a teacher she is and be flabbergasted at how much she expects to them learn/know/do.

Actually, Radiant.  Are they all automatically in my class? If so - lol I guess she should do a tutoring session at the institute.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 12, 2003)

Kit: Not really, yours a special class but I leave it more or less to each of you which classes you are in as long as it stays consistent and makes at least a bit of sense. 

The general problem is that Jackson is the main character for this episode and if I move it on without him it will just be the most plain villain fighting you have ever seen so I will freeze the game till he is back. Feel free to talk and stuff, just don't move on till after lunchbreak since there will be some more stuff happening then. Sorry for that but I realy can't turn it around now. It's no prob then someone has to be away but please tell me up front so that nothing like that happens again.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 14, 2003)

*Name:* Joey Lee
*Nickname:* Swell
*Description:* Lean and muscled 16-year-old male, with sandy blonde hair, and soft green eyes.  He does not smile too much, unless he is surfing, but he is a good-natured fellow, with a love of music, the beach, and of course surfing.  He is real laid-back, and pretty at ease with his mutant abilities, but finds it pretty disappointing that others don’t take it as well.
*Power Level:* 8
*Weakness:* Vulnerable to Electricity
*Points Earned:* 4
*Points Spent:* 3
*Points Left:* 1
*Total Points:* 124

*Abilities (24 points)*
Strength 16
Dexterity 16
Constitution 14
Intelligence 12
Wisdom 12
Charisma 14

*Combat Abilities (20 points)*
Attack Bonus: +4
Defense Bonus: +4
Initiative: +3
Melee Attack: +7 (+11S, punch)
Ranged Attack: +7 
Defense: 17
Flat-Footed Defense: 14
Mental Defense: 15
Damage Save: +2
Fortitude: +7
Reflex: +8
Will: +8
Move: 30/70 Swimming

*Skills (8 points)*
Acrobatics (1) +4
Balance (2) +5
Computer (2) +3
Drive (1) +4
Swim (7) +10
Perform (1) +3
Knowledge- Surfing (2) +3

*Feats (14 points)*
Attractive
Endurance
Move-By-Attack
Power Attack
Underwater Combat
Amphibious
Darkvision
Iron Will

*Powers (63 points)*
Water Control +8, (Stunts- Create Element, Lifting, Watery Snare, Super Swimming, Dolphin Leap; Extras- Strike, Water Shield, Swimming; 5pp; 48 points; Source-Mutation)
Amazing Save Will +5, (Extra- Reflex, Fortitude; 3pp; 15 points; Source- Mutation)

*Background:* Joey is a California born youth, his family was pretty normal, and they ate their granola, attended yoga, and enjoyed summers at the beach.  They were pretty cool, and laid back, and living the good life when his father hit it big during the “Dot Com” rush.  But luckily got out before the market bottomed out, leaving them living a comfortable life, with few if any worries, outside of the fact that Joey, the eldest of their three children displayed some strange control over water.

It was something that Joey could just do naturally, it was disturbing for his parents, and they tried to have him hide it, which he did pretty well during his youth until he hit high school, and along with a healthy growth spurt, his own abilities increased nearly tenfold!

It happened during a sweet summer in Australia, Joey was surfing the magnum opus of his young surfing career, a Da Kine, his sister, Jayna was also trying to ride the wave, though she wasn’t as experienced Joey though.  Her inexperience was showing, as Joey glanced, and saw his sister taking the wave at a wicked angle, and having it whip her and then smash her against the board knocking her out in a fell swoop!  Joey acted on reflex and leapt from his board into the water, and the two got swept up into the tide, and curl of the killer wave!

But something happened, Joey could feel the water, feel it shift under him, moving away, and as he looked up he saw an incredible wall of water, moving away quickly, allowing him to make it to shore, while carrying his sister.  The display, confirmed his parents worst fears.  Their son was a freak, and he would need to go away before he brought too much attention to the family.  Joey though took it in stride, as much as he would miss home, he would love to see just what he could do, and if he were a freak, maybe it would be best to be with others like him…


----------



## Radiant (Jul 14, 2003)

nice Toki person spares me the update work 

*yawns* oh the irony, remind me never to choose a title like speed limit for a chapter again.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 15, 2003)

Has anyone emailed him?  This is getting rather prolonged.  If he still hasn't shown up in a couple day can you work him out of the plot?  Maybe make the thing center around Katie?  Like have her get invited to the party as the butt of a joke or something?  Sort of like a team building thing?  With a moral of you can always count on your real friends?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 15, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Has anyone emailed him?  This is getting rather prolonged.  If he still hasn't shown up in a couple day can you work him out of the plot?  Maybe make the thing center around Katie?  Like have her get invited to the party as the butt of a joke or something?  Sort of like a team building thing?  With a moral of you can always count on your real friends? *




Hey! 

She's not one of the alphas, but neither is she an outcast.  Unlike the other kids, if the alpha group starts pushing Katie too far, she has the option of leaving the highschool since she's already done with school.  What nutty teacher would want to stay at a school where they're constantly being harrassed.

I think though we did have that moral lesson  the last episode when Katie stayed behind with Mike and Clair while everyone left.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 15, 2003)

ah I see the first bikering among the kids If Robert doesn't show up tomorow I will rewrite the plot, it's been long enough. I guess I will just use the story of the next ep, and keep this one for later. Not that it would make much sense for Jackson to react with a few days delay to the message but I've seen worse.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 15, 2003)

good 

cuz I don't know if I can go through having to teach "How a computer works 101" without some sarcasm apparent  hehe

"this is your mouse...yes...the tail is on the front side..."
"here is a keyboard...when you press a letter, it appears on the screen!"  *chorus of ooos and aaahs*

Have no fear, Katie will quickly find her teaching niche.  Just not on the first day or even week.  Once her nervousness wears off, the friendly happy humorous Katie shall return!


----------



## Radiant (Jul 15, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *good
> 
> cuz I don't know if I can go through having to teach "How a computer works 101" without some sarcasm apparent  hehe
> 
> ...




you know, you realy don't need to bring excuses for your good roleplaying. I like that. Call me wyrd


----------



## Radiant (Jul 15, 2003)

while I'm at it: Shalimar.Tokiwong and Kitana get one additional PP for playing so much ingame without any plot to help them along. That was realy impressive. 
And the good news is that i rewrote the current episode. Depending on my mood and endurance we will go on tonight or tomorow. Me thinks we waited long enough.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jul 17, 2003)

Please, don't let me hold you back. Sorry it took me so long, have some important Real Life issues to deal with. Plus, I don't have broadband at home 

I'll post something appropriate IC once I've caught up on the thread.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 17, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *Please, don't let me hold you back. Sorry it took me so long, have some important Real Life issues to deal with. Plus, I don't have broadband at home
> 
> I'll post something appropriate IC once I've caught up on the thread. *




a you mean that RL thing that messes with my time. He's back! I'd hug ya but that would only cause strange talk. Aniway, of course i hate you since you appeared again just a day after I rewrote the plot but its still going to be better with you around. Aniway, don't waste time on apologies, get posting. 
Just tell me next time you'r gone and everithing will be fine.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 17, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *Please, don't let me hold you back. Sorry it took me so long, have some important Real Life issues to deal with. Plus, I don't have broadband at home
> 
> I'll post something appropriate IC once I've caught up on the thread. *




Stupid real life, havin fun would be a lot easier without it.  Welcome back.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 17, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Stupid real life, havin fun would be a lot easier without it.  Welcome back. *




you speak wise words man.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jul 17, 2003)

Confusius say, drunk man often speak truth.

Posted. Let me know if you need me to adjust what I said.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 17, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *Confusius say, drunk man often speak truth.
> 
> Posted. Let me know if you need me to adjust what I said. *




which makes it quite likely he was often drunk himself...
all fine, just need something to drink and then you shall have your responce. And man i hate teleptaths. Anyone else who wants to play one or learn the power will be shot on sight...


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jul 17, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> * And man i hate teleptaths. Anyone else who wants to play one or learn the power will be shot on sight... *




Heh, be glad I forgot to read minds half the time


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 18, 2003)

Yeah, detect thoughts in DnD is bad enough 

Anyways, sorry for posting such a big chunk at a time but I'm not going to have access to the internet for the next 3 days so I won't be able to post for a bit.  Continue onwards while I'm gone though, don't want to delay the plot any longer


----------



## Radiant (Jul 18, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Yeah, detect thoughts in DnD is bad enough
> 
> Anyways, sorry for posting such a big chunk at a time but I'm not going to have access to the internet for the next 3 days so I won't be able to post for a bit.  Continue onwards while I'm gone though, don't want to delay the plot any longer  *




thanks for the warning. And da post is allright.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 18, 2003)

geez are you guys sure there's enough things going on tonight for Katie? LOL 

Also, would Joey have heard what Alita said if he and Eris hadn't followed Katie to the tree?  Or they did follow her and I missed it.  Also I thought the skaters left?  Then all of a sudden there's a pickup truck being driven around?  They're in highchool, right? So they're intention is to skip class?


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 18, 2003)

Well, of course they are planning to skip, Eris and Joey were trying to convince Katie to do the same thing.  Its not so odd that there are people leaving during lunch, I mean I was allowed to leave school during lunch and go to a Deli, or a McDonalds to get food, it just depends on how long its gonna take, and with a car they  can probably be back, if they want to be.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 18, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Well, of course they are planning to skip, Eris and Joey were trying to convince Katie to do the same thing.  Its not so odd that there are people leaving during lunch, I mean I was allowed to leave school during lunch and go to a Deli, or a McDonalds to get food, it just depends on how long its gonna take, and with a car they  can probably be back, if they want to be. *




Usually for me only the seniors and maybe the juniors were allowed to leave campus for lunch and I can't see lunch being longer than half an hour or an hour at most.  However, I was asking if the skaters were going to skip the entire afternoon like what Joey and Eris were proposing.  

There's no reason for Katie to "skip".  She's a teacher of a special advanced class, so she can't possibly be teaching 6 or 7 classes a day. I was thinking maybe 3 classes max.  So she'll be done well before anyone else with no need to skip.  Katie is always game for fun times.

lol I tried to reply to everything everyone said, but when there's a huge blurb of posts after post where alot is happening in my scene, I tend to forget what was send or happened.  Sorry if I missed responding to anybody.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jul 18, 2003)

Uh, Radiant, on the first page of episode #3, Truth say the robbery took place between 9:48 and 9:52, even thought the time above the post says it's only 9.30.

From the other posts I recon you mean 8:48 and 8:52, is that right?


----------



## Radiant (Jul 19, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *Uh, Radiant, on the first page of episode #3, Truth say the robbery took place between 9:48 and 9:52, even thought the time above the post says it's only 9.30.
> 
> From the other posts I recon you mean 8:48 and 8:52, is that right? *




.....damn! And I thought i had gotten the times all right. Yep sure, there's no time travel involved here. The robbery happened while Enrique and Fab where out of their classes.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 19, 2003)

concerning Katie: The skaters are just driving around at the street in front of the school and one of them had his car parked there.(for the simple reason that they had to get a board for Katie from somewhere). It's not clear if they intend to skip their classes, it's just the start of the break and they are hanging out.
It's up to Kit how many classes she teaches but I would asume that one or two a day are the most likely. Could still be that one's in the moring and one in the afternoon or something like that.
Sorry if i forgot something in all those posts. Just ask if anithing ain't clear.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 20, 2003)

this Tessa needs some background now, had allready forgotten about her especialy since she is one cliche i had forgotten to include so far...
Updates tomorow, saturday night killed me.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 21, 2003)

hey 

Is this like a regular skateboarding competition?  or something like the BoomBoomHuckJam - which is really more exhibition of the 3 X-game on wheels (boarding, bike tricks, motocross)?  Or are you making this up completely and I should throw what I know about x-games out of my head?

btw...HIP-HOP MUSIC at a BOARDING competition tickles my funny bone to no end....hehehe......


----------



## Radiant (Jul 21, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *hey
> 
> Is this like a regular skateboarding competition?  or something like the BoomBoomHuckJam - which is really more exhibition of the 3 X-game on wheels (boarding, bike tricks, motocross)?  Or are you making this up completely and I should throw what I know about x-games out of my head?
> 
> ...




LOL, this is just stolen from a show a friend of mine visited a while ago. He was realy big into skating then (and man did he complain about the music). Just thought it's his personal taste. Looks like they realy blew it then.
Just throw it out, as usualy you know a lot about the stuff than I do, I just wanted a show for Katie as background for the main story.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 21, 2003)

oh my, i just chekd through a few skateboarding events and saw how much that was messed up. Didn't intend that show to be so bad. Next time I take a look first. I think I'll just edit that out, just too much beside the intention.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 21, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *oh my, i just chekd through a few skateboarding events and saw how much that was messed up. Didn't intend that show to be so bad. Next time I take a look first. I think I'll just edit that out, just too much beside the intention. *




ROFL 

Are you serious?  They played hip-hop at the competition he went to?  God i'm surprised people didn't riot.

Nyah, I'm not super knowledgeable or anything so go for it


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 21, 2003)

I like pie.   That is all.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tokiwong _*
> I like pie.   That is all. *




All kinds of pie?  Even mud pie?


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 21, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> All kinds of pie?  Even mud pie?  *




Hmmm apple pie good, mud pie, not so good, but if you add sugar... and lots of love...


----------



## Radiant (Jul 21, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> ROFL
> 
> ...




yep, they did. And I never got why he complained so much bout it till today cause he usualy liked it (which I too never got...).

btw, I edited it to some bands i found on X homepages.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 21, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *I like pie.   That is all. *




I hate pie. That's not all but if I wrote down everthing i hate I would be busy till next year.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 21, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I hate pie. That's not all but if I wrote down everthing i hate I would be busy till next year. *




You are a heretical monkey


----------



## Radiant (Jul 21, 2003)

Toki, do whatever you want to cause I'm going to jump to the afternoon then I get back.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 21, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *Toki, do whatever you want to cause I'm going to jump to the afternoon then I get back. *




I was waiting on Ray's response, but if you're jumping to the afternoon does that mean I should just skip it and move Katie off to the mall now?


----------



## Radiant (Jul 21, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I was waiting on Ray's response, but if you're jumping to the afternoon does that mean I should just skip it and move Katie off to the mall now? *




 therever you want to go. But Eris and Joey get other trouble. As a general thing, if you go somewhere give me some time to post before you leave again.

edit: Just leave major locations and time jumps to me, It's cool how you use the freeform but Ì need some way to move the story along. And too much fast travel can realy get a problem especialy then characters suddenly appear in places they realy where not supposed to be.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 21, 2003)

Clair ain't in the training today. Today they are testing the most "dangerous" of their kids. Meaning those with the most obvious combat powers.
There'll be more from Josè but i had that cut short since you where gone.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 21, 2003)

*nods*, understood, just checking 

I'll be editing my current post about the schedule bit.

Edit-Personality-wise, he sortta needed something else to convince him into the course of action that he'd planned, so I think this works out just fine .


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 21, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *
> 
> therever you want to go. But Eris and Joey get other trouble. As a general thing, if you go somewhere give me some time to post before you leave again.
> 
> edit: Just leave major locations and time jumps to me, It's cool how you use the freeform but Ì need some way to move the story along. And too much fast travel can realy get a problem especialy then characters suddenly appear in places they realy where not supposed to be. *




Yep I thought you might so I waited. Am I still waiting on you for Ray?  Or are you finished and Katie should head off on her own?  Currently she still thinks that Joey and Eris are heading to the mall unless one of them gives her a call to let them know they're not coming.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 21, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yep I thought you might so I waited. Am I still waiting on you for Ray?  Or are you finished and Katie should head off on her own?  Currently she still thinks that Joey and Eris are heading to the mall unless one of them gives her a call to let them know they're not coming. *




actualy I like to skip to scenes there somethig will actualy happen. Or do you have any plans to do something there?

edit: as an explanation, i build the stories like this:
1. scene with the skaters at the school.
2. scene at Haven for Katie and Joey
3. the show in the evening...

I won't go through each day minute by minute or this will get realy boring realy fast.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 21, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *
> 
> actualy I like to skip to scenes there somethig will actualy happen. Or do you have any plans to do something there?
> 
> ...




LOL not really.  Just wanted to interact with more of the other PCs so I can nail down Katie's personality traits and this annoying "naive" thing  but I can do that in the other scenes just fine.

I'm fine with your fast-forwarding.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 22, 2003)

Fast forward away. It's fine by me, combat training sounds like a hoot.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 22, 2003)

Fast forwarding is ok by me too.  So long as Eris gets to flaunt her athletic abilities somewher she'll be fine. Either a fight in the training room, a romp with Joey, or getting to do some tricks at the competition.  I really am trying to bring her desire, her need to be active more out in the open.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 22, 2003)

Edited and caught up


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 22, 2003)

Message Board Poster, commenting on Mutant High:
That's the problem with all these new TV shows: they hire a few experienced actors, and then there's less talented ones who have to improve upon their acting skills from episode to episode and grow into their character more.

, aka-hoping to develope Clair's personality a bit more soon-sorry for not posting so much, I'm gonna try to do so more.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 22, 2003)

I will try not to fast forward too much, it's not that I want to skip only to scenes with action. And I don't mind if the characters develop over time, if it all goes down in one ep we won't have much left for the rest. If you think you need more time for you characters or have wishes about what scenes should happen just mail me and I will see what I can do.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 22, 2003)

*What the?*

*RabidMutantHighF@nB0Y Posts:*

Dude I love this show, that Eris chick, is way hot, is she single, I have all her posters, and Katie is cute too, I like her, though still not as cute as Eris, I love her!

I got some questions:

*1.* So is Eris and Joey going to really hook up or just stay friends, man that guy is lucky, and what about Katie, does he still like her?

*2.* Who does Jono's makeup, that is just tre cool!  I am going to dress up like Chamber for Halloween, for sure!

*3.* Who are the fish/sea people, will we see them again?

*4.* Who is Truth?  Can I date her? 

*5.* Rumor has it, that the guy that plays Joey is gay, say it isn't so?!

Well that is all I got, keep it up, and Eris I love you!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: What the?*



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *RabidMutantHighF@nB0Y Posts:
> 
> Dude I love this show, that Eris chick, is way hot, is she single, I have all her posters, and Katie is cute too, I like her, though still not as cute as Eris, I love her!
> 
> ...




LOL   aw man I guess it does suck to be the naive good one.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: What the?*



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> LOL   aw man I guess it does suck to be the naive good one.  *




Sometimes it does


----------



## Radiant (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: What the?*



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *RabidMutantHighF@nB0Y Posts:
> 
> Dude I love this show, that Eris chick, is way hot, is she single, I have all her posters, and Katie is cute too, I like her, though still not as cute as Eris, I love her!
> 
> ...




the authors words:
Dear Fans it's great to hear you like the show, don't forget to buy the new special extended DVD with five minutes of unshown scenes from episode 1 and a life sized poster of Gert. 
And for all those who haven't heard about it, Eris will be there to give autgraphs at the premier of Ridiculously Fast And Ridiculously Furious there she played the beautifull young mechanic of the main villain.
To your questions:
1. Absolutly as you will see Joey just isn't content with only one women with may lead to  a lot of problems later...
2.A realy wyrd chic named Mistress Dominique, no one hired her but she is realy agresive so nobody dares to sent her away.
3. Yes, the Aquarians will appear again and their background will be explained in more detail. Their first appearance with Grimson Pride was just a prelude of the story to come. 
4. To use her own words:
Take your best shot. Better people than you have tried and failed miserably. 
5. The rumors are confused at this points as it is actualy the guy playing Patriot who is gay. You might have seen him in one of the his great roles in "Sweat is Hot" or "Galaxia, a queen makes her way" before.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 22, 2003)

LOL, that's too funny Radiant.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 22, 2003)

That is damn funny, thanks Chris


----------



## Radiant (Jul 22, 2003)

for reason unknown no one gets ever hurt during training even if the kids blast at each other with their powers like crazy. They are just thrown against the wall or stuff like that. I call it the "danger room syndrome". Even Dr Garcias extended knowledge of physics could not explain it yet... 
Only Mike has to wear his gloves, rules are if he touches you with them you go down.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 22, 2003)

Yeah that sounds about right... though some danger rooms are more dangerous then others


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 22, 2003)

ok  we made it to Haven - press on with your scenes, dear Radiant!


----------



## Radiant (Jul 22, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *ok  we made it to Haven - press on with your scenes, dear Radiant! *




*shrugs* can't do more till my guin...aeh.. the trainees posted what they will do.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 23, 2003)

Whats up with Blockader, he hasn't posted in any of the Mutant High threads in a week, anyone know if he is on vacation or something?


----------



## Radiant (Jul 23, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Whats up with Blockader, he hasn't posted in any of the Mutant High threads in a week, anyone know if he is on vacation or something? *




i saw him online today. I just think he doesn't look in so often since there wasn't much for him to post in this ep.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 23, 2003)

Anyone got any links to websites that have pics of Ultimate X-men, etc.. uniforms?


----------



## Blockader7 (Jul 23, 2003)

I'm still here.

Over the weekend I was pretty sick so I didn't much of anything.

I've been kind of taking it easy since it's been slow on this game.

However on August 1st there is a good chance I'll be gone for a week on a road trip visiting family.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 23, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Anyone got any links to websites that have pics of Ultimate X-men, etc.. uniforms? *




Do a search on Google, would be my first bet, maybe not the answer you wanted, but it is the easiest method I think


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 23, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Do a search on Google, would be my first bet, maybe not the answer you wanted, but it is the easiest method I think  *




That's usually where i start.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 23, 2003)

Heh, i love Jim Mahfood.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 23, 2003)

ok, just because i found new pics and can't resist, here's chamber in action:


----------



## Blockader7 (Jul 23, 2003)

Okay, I've got my characters sketched out, scanned and ready to go.

How do I post them in here?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 23, 2003)

In the post reply box, at the bottom above submit reply, there's an "Attach File" area where you click on browse to find the file, then just hit submit reply after you find it.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jul 23, 2003)

All right here we go. This one's Michael without any kind of uniform.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jul 23, 2003)

Hey! It worked! Thanks Solir!

And now here is Blockader, the first Mutans And Masterminds character I created.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 23, 2003)

Yeeeehah!  Good start... the cowboy rides again.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 23, 2003)

The object is to be the first one out, not to cover each other, right?  Though I'm not sure ifshe would actually really feel like leaving, I mean, she really hasn't gotten a work out yet.  I figured we would be doing something like fighting fake Armageddon suits, she'd find just dodging stuff boring, unless there was a lot of it.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 23, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *The object is to be the first one out, not to cover each other, right?  Though I'm not sure ifshe would actually really feel like leaving, I mean, she really hasn't gotten a work out yet.  I figured we would be doing something like fighting fake Armageddon suits, she'd find just dodging stuff boring, unless there was a lot of it. *




Chamber is far more interested in testing himself against patriot, he doesn't care if he's first out, and it makes sense to him to try and work together if possible.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 23, 2003)

Radiant

Can a future episode subplot for Katie be some street racing to show off her bike?  I'm pretty much delving into her love of machinery and her need for going as fast as possible on anything with wheels.  I'm seeing her recklessness as her subconscious way of rebelling against her parents smothering her with their protection and living in her little coccoon for so long.  She's less interested in winning the competition, more interested in seeing what her bike can do and pushing it (and herself) to the limit.

She has a +5 in drive right now but I'm seeing her ability to affect metal might give her a big edge on controlling the machine (and keep her safe).  I can add more to drive if you think that should be the case with what I've been doing for her abilities.  Also is +5 to balance enough for her being the skateboarding queen?  Again I'm seeing her affinity to metal helping her out there.  Or should I be looking to add more to her other stats?

Kit


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 23, 2003)

> OOG: Jono can choose a new target since Mike destroyed his old one the turn before.





Action edited.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 23, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *The object is to be the first one out, not to cover each other, right?  Though I'm not sure ifshe would actually really feel like leaving, I mean, she really hasn't gotten a work out yet.  I figured we would be doing something like fighting fake Armageddon suits, she'd find just dodging stuff boring, unless there was a lot of it. *




basicaly the object is to fight your way through Patriot. Or so they said...


----------



## Radiant (Jul 23, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Radiant
> 
> Can a future episode subplot for Katie be some street racing to show off her bike?  I'm pretty much delving into her love of machinery and her need for going as fast as possible on anything with wheels.  I'm seeing her recklessness as her subconscious way of rebelling against her parents smothering her with their protection and living in her little coccoon for so long.  She's less interested in winning the competition, more interested in seeing what her bike can do and pushing it (and herself) to the limit.
> 
> ...




oh dear Kit, good ol' Rad has allready planned in your bike.

and yep with her magenitc powers she could do whatever she wants on a board, those things have enough metal. That is if she doesnt see that as cheating.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 23, 2003)

extra effort is realy impressive, Jono nearly shot Patriot unconscious i didn't think any single one of them could pull that of.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 23, 2003)

Blockader7 said:
			
		

> *All right here we go. This one's Michael without any kind of uniform. *




looks good, can't draw the least bit myself. 
On the other hand i do have a lot of people who like to do that for me. So generaly don't feel the need to get pictures of your uniforms, if you have something in mind and can't find a fitting picture just describe it and I will see what I can do.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 23, 2003)

just to prevent misunderstandings Blockader, you couldn't use corrosion on a person aniway. Your action is fine though.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Radiant _*
> oh dear Kit, good ol' Rad has allready planned in your bike.
> 
> and yep with her magenitc powers she could do whatever she wants on a board, those things have enough metal. That is if she doesnt see that as cheating. *




No, she'd never use it in competition on purpose.  I see however that its something that happens unconsciously - like how she suspended herself just a tad longer in the air, and how she managed not to lose control after injecting the engine of a bike with N20 (btw definitely NOT recommended for anyone to try - it is already dangerous in a car, even more dangerous on a bike).  Something that comes up if she feels the instinctive need to save herself, balance, etc...sort of like how your arms come out if you fall, kind of thing.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 23, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> No, she'd never use it in competition on purpose.  I see however that its something that happens unconsciously - like how she suspended herself just a tad longer in the air, and how she managed not to lose control after injecting the engine of a bike with N20 (btw definitely NOT recommended for anyone to try - it is already dangerous in a car, even more dangerous on a bike).  Something that comes up if she feels the instinctive need to save herself, balance, etc...sort of like how your arms come out if you fall, kind of thing. *




sounds like you still want to use it for cheating but let Katie have a clean conscious since she doesn't realize it. Fine with me


----------



## Radiant (Jul 23, 2003)

> Michael takes a look around to see what kind of other obstacles there are besides the Patriot.




anithing if you can come up with it and make me buy it. I allways allow creative scene using (partly cause I don't want to have to describe every little detail) as long as the players stay reasonable. A good example in this case would be palstic tower beside him so you can make it drop on him.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 23, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *extra effort is realy impressive, Jono nearly shot Patriot unconscious i didn't think any single one of them could pull that of. *





 

I was hoping to look impressive right out of the gate. Blasting the bejesus out of things is about the only thing he's good at. Although he wouldn't have taken it that far if Patriot hadn't blasted Eris like that.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 23, 2003)

I really don't understand whats going on with the fight at all, and thats slowing me down.  Where is the door, where is Patriot in relation to the door and us, how far foreward did I get towards the door, how far behind me is everyone else?

For people with ranged attacks its easy and requires less detail, but I need to cover every foot between Patriot and me in order to get close enough to hit him, so i need more detail.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 23, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *I really don't understand whats going on with the fight at all, and thats slowing me down.  Where is the door, where is Patriot in relation to the door and us, how far foreward did I get towards the door, how far behind me is everyone else?
> 
> For people with ranged attacks its easy and requires less detail, but I need to cover every foot between Patriot and me in order to get close enough to hit him, so i need more detail. *




well, Patriot was just smashed backwards into the door so that should mostly cover that question. Mike still holds himself back so he is about as far from the door as at the start (50 yards). Eris made it nearly to the door with her run but was shot down before she could reach it so she is 10 or 20 yards away from Patriot. Chamber is trying to get to her but uses cover on his way so he should be about 10 yards or so away from her. But don't think bout such stuff too much we're not playing D&D here. So you'r a close combat fighter that usually means people get one shot at you and then you'r in range to kick their buts. Just stop worrying 'bout ranges, realism and all that anoying stuff and get into the action. Think Feng Shui, think of movie fights and well comics just might be appropriate too


----------



## Radiant (Jul 24, 2003)

a short plea:
maybe this is unneccesary but I can't be carefull enough. The soap feel of the game is running great (thanks to you folks) just please don't take any of the arguements seriously. Being jealous, angry, critisicing etc. is all great ingame as the relationships between the characters seem actualy alive. Just don't let it get to you OOG, i had that in one of my games and it was BAD. 
Sorry for that, I'm sure I just bored you with something you allready know but sometimes I prefer to have thing really clear.

edit: especialy Eris now deleted first reaction was realy cool and okay, just one of those cases where you shoud keep your heads clear then you read it and don't take it personal.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 24, 2003)

I wasn't taking anything personal, Eris is just pissed at Jono, not me at Sir Osis.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jul 24, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *
> 
> anithing if you can come up with it and make me buy it. I allways allow creative scene using (partly cause I don't want to have to describe every little detail) as long as the players stay reasonable. A good example in this case would be palstic tower beside him so you can make it drop on him. *




That's what i was looking for. I had an idea for a tactic that took teamwork. Essentially it's "herding". One of the team members herds the target to a desired spot then gets hit with another attack.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 24, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *I wasn't taking anything personal, Eris is just pissed at Jono, not me at Sir Osis. *




That's good, it never occurs to me if whether or not somethings really inflammatory entill i see the reaction. I never take any of it personnnal, or mean any of it as a personnal attack, but the filter between what i want to say and what i should say rarely functions when it comes to gaming.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 24, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *I wasn't taking anything personal, Eris is just pissed at Jono, not me at Sir Osis. *




wasn't implying that. just wanted to get it straight in general. Me's got to do all those funny things.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 24, 2003)

That's great leave me alone with the pissed off cat girl and her pheramone thrall.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 24, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *That's great leave me alone with the pissed off cat girl and her pheramone thrall. *




lol, my pleasure


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 25, 2003)

You know, Eris sees this as the exact opposite from Jono, she would count on someone who did what she did, and be very wary of trusting Jono.  She accomplished the objective, Jono got emotional and did not despite being the closest.  In her own way she did count on him and Mike though, on them annoying Patriot, if she had thought they would be able to handle it she would have taunted Patriot into attacking them instead of her.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 25, 2003)

I love everyone, so I have no problems


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 25, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *You know, Eris sees this as the exact opposite from Jono, she would count on someone who did what she did, and be very wary of trusting Jono.  She accomplished the objective, Jono got emotional and did not despite being the closest.  In her own way she did count on him and Mike though, on them annoying Patriot, if she had thought they would be able to handle it she would have taunted Patriot into attacking them instead of her. *




That's cool, differing POV's make things more fun. If everyone saw things the same way and got along it'd be a pretty boring game.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 25, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *I love everyone, so I have no problems  *




You realize of course that _that_ will soon be a problem?


----------



## Blockader7 (Jul 25, 2003)

Ah the mysteries of last at last I found you.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 25, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You realize of course that that will soon be a problem?  *




Of course I do   but life is funky like that


----------



## Radiant (Jul 25, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *I love everyone, so I have no problems  *




I would never dare to argue with a rabbit with delusions of grandeur.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 25, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That's cool, differing POV's make things more fun. If everyone saw things the same way and got along it'd be a pretty boring game. *




what you don't think my "seven happy clones" game concept will work???


----------



## Radiant (Jul 25, 2003)

Okay I'm playing the wait for Robert game again. Since he's in the same time zone I will leave him time till I get back this evening before I move on.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 25, 2003)

ak Shalimar, mee needs your help. Do you remember how you described Tessa the first time or there exactly that was, can't find it and I have to do some background for the girl.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 25, 2003)

I didn't actually describe her beyond saying that she looked kind of nerdy and would probably like right at home in a science lab. Something like she has glasses, bad fashion sense, and doesn't really use make up.  She could clean up very nice, if someone showed her how.  I did say Eris had first noticed her in a science class, if that helps.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 25, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *I didn't actually describe her beyond saying that she looked kind of nerdy and would probably like right at home in a science lab. Something like she has glasses, bad fashion sense, and doesn't really use make up.  She could clean up very nice, if someone showed her how.  I did say Eris had first noticed her in a science class, if that helps. *




thanks, I just wanted to be sure I didn't miss anithing.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 26, 2003)

Just to clarify, Joey meant, after the party, not during, he is assuming that Eris wants to spend time with her "date", and then they can hang out later that evening   just in case the wording was not clear, now back to your regularly scheduled soap opera...


----------



## Radiant (Jul 26, 2003)

Radiants math:
Rad+not used to drinking+friday night+40 bucks of longdrinks+posting then he got home= what the hell was Dr Garcia saying?
To give the whole thing some sense, she is interested in that mutants DNA simply cause Grimson Pride obviously wanted him and she doesn't know why.

now excuse me i have an apointment with my headache...


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 28, 2003)

Still here, just nothing to do, waiting on Katie and Joey to come, or for a summons some where.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 28, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Still here, just nothing to do, waiting on Katie and Joey to come, or for a summons some where. *




sorry not much I can do for now. But I will move on to the night in a few hours. On the bright side I allready have scripts for the next four episodes since i had so few stuff to post on the weekends. I think you will like Ep5 I 
If everyone stays with me that long anyhow...

edit: me's bored, the games i play in move even slowr than this one


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 28, 2003)

> edit: me's bored, the games i play in move even slowr than this one





Summer time, longer days, nice weather, everyones out and about. Makes things slower.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 28, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Summer time, longer days, nice weather, everyones out and about. Makes things slower. *




would be the same with me but I am caught in the conscine spiral:
I should be learning so I stay at home. Of course I don't learn aniway and just get bored but my consience is statisfied that i at least made the first step...


----------



## Radiant (Jul 28, 2003)

say Sir Ossis, I have not seen that much about chamber and the current comics aren't much about personal life aniway so I don't realy have an idea what chambers tast in entertainment is. The only thing i remember was then he was together with a britney spears type singer but it didn't seem like that would be any of his usual style.

edit: in shot what's his idea of a good time and at what place would he hang out?


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 29, 2003)

I am here, just slow, and working, so well... just waiting on Kit, but other then that, I am here for the long haul


----------



## Blockader7 (Jul 30, 2003)

Radiant I just wanted to let you know that I'm going to be gone for at least a week. I'll be leaving on Friday.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 30, 2003)

Sorry about that - I just had two migraines in the space of 2 days so I am really not up to snuff.  I'll try and post something.  Maybe its better to just skip to the competition, what do you all think?


----------



## Radiant (Jul 30, 2003)

Blockader7 said:
			
		

> *Radiant I just wanted to let you know that I'm going to be gone for at least a week. I'll be leaving on Friday. *




thanks for telling me  don't worry it will be only one or two more posts in that scene of yours and I the rest was intended for the next ep.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 30, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Sorry about that - I just had two migraines in the space of 2 days so I am really not up to snuff.  I'll try and post something.  Maybe its better to just skip to the competition, what do you all think? *




take your time i have a lot of tests to write this week so i realy don't mind the break. And well after rewriting the adventure from a story mostly about Jackson to one mostly about Jackson and Katie i can't realy skip that too.
i hope you get better soon

edit: and crazy ol' me just spent two hundred bucks on Uncanny X-Men revised books starting at number 100 or so. Me's busy...

edit2: just saw how bad it must be in your other post. It's realy nice that you still want to post here but realy take a break if you need it.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jul 30, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *
> 
> thanks for telling me  don't worry it will be only one or two more posts in that scene of yours and I the rest was intended for the next ep. *




Sure. I wonder what this mind screw is going end up.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 31, 2003)

Sir Ossis since you haven't answered my question I still have no idea what kind of place Jono would go to. I can just improvise but maybe that will not realy hit your idea of Chamber.


----------



## Radiant (Aug 3, 2003)

Robert, just post then you intend to pick up Fab.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Aug 3, 2003)

I posted a cliffhanger/teaser, because I don't know when I'll be able to log in the next time.


----------



## Radiant (Aug 3, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *I posted a cliffhanger/teaser, because I don't know when I'll be able to log in the next time. *




why's that?


----------



## Robbert Raets (Aug 3, 2003)

My friends want to take me on a camping trip through south-western Germany next week.....


----------



## Radiant (Aug 3, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *My friends want to take me on a camping trip through south-western Germany next week..... *




lol, nice come by for drink


----------



## Robbert Raets (Aug 3, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *lol, nice come by for drink *




Sure, where you at?


----------



## Radiant (Aug 3, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sure, where you at?  *




Freiburg, as far south west as you can get. But you realy choose a bad time we will have the hottest days of the year during the next week. I am allready considering to relocate into my fridge


----------



## Radiant (Aug 6, 2003)

is it just me or where the boards down the last few days. On the birght side enough time passed so that Robert just might be back for the endfight.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 6, 2003)

It's not just you, Radiant, the problems been occuring with several people.  For the most part, they were going on and off most of yesterday, and sometimes just slowing down dramatically.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 7, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *is it just me or where the boards down the last few days. On the birght side enough time passed so that Robert just might be back for the endfight. *





Nope, the boards were up. It must have been something on your end. Oh, well no biggy. It's not like we're going anywhere.


----------



## Radiant (Aug 8, 2003)

the game will get moving again tomorow. Sorry the chapter was a bit confusing and sensless, i had to rewrite it two times. Therew will be some action at the end and then we can move on to the next (and hopefully) better chapter.

edit: and next time I'll call a break during my tests, i just didn't have the nerve to do this properly.


----------



## Radiant (Aug 13, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *the game will get moving again tomorow. Sorry the chapter was a bit confusing and sensless, i had to rewrite it two times. Therew will be some action at the end and then we can move on to the next (and hopefully) better chapter.
> 
> edit: and next time I'll call a break during my tests, i just didn't have the nerve to do this properly. *




ok so that was an empty promise. Blame the worm, took me three days to kill of the last traces of that darn virus.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 13, 2003)

It's cool, just glad to see the game starting up again


----------



## Robbert Raets (Aug 13, 2003)

"Well, I'm back, and completely hot."

....It's a good thing Sam didn't say _that_ to Rose, eh?


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 13, 2003)

Its good to have you both back, hopefully Radiant can push forward with the conclusion of the episode now.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 14, 2003)

I really haven't left for an extended amount of time, just waiting for Clair and Jono's segment of the episode.

Although watching everyone else has been a blast, too


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 14, 2003)

I meant Robert and Radiant, Sollir.  I was waiting for radiant to describe the scene so I didn't post either.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 14, 2003)

Whoops, miscommunication on my part, sorry   Also, are the boards super slow for anyone else?


----------



## Radiant (Aug 15, 2003)

strange, i wrote a new post for shalimar yesterday but somehow it is not shown  at the overview. Aniway there it is:
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=1070070#post1070070


----------



## Radiant (Aug 15, 2003)

that women is discriminating my cheesy villains.


----------



## Radiant (Aug 19, 2003)

does anyone ever truly die from a fall in comics? 
i read up on intimidation. I'm pretty sure you can do it as a half action together with an attack but i didn't find more about itself than the few sentences under the skill.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 19, 2003)

Yea, the whole everything is a half action, but some half actions wont allow similair half actions is a pain in the arse.  Just say, Okay, this is an attack action, you cannot do more then 1 attack action per turn exempting Heroic surge, and this is a move action, you can take up to 2 per turn exempting heroic surge by giving up an attack action for the 2nd.  Is it soo hard just to make a clean and concise label?


----------



## Radiant (Aug 19, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Yea, the whole everything is a half action, but some half actions wont allow similair half actions is a pain in the arse.  Just say, Okay, this is an attack action, you cannot do more then 1 attack action per turn exempting Heroic surge, and this is a move action, you can take up to 2 per turn exempting heroic surge by giving up an attack action for the 2nd.  Is it soo hard just to make a clean and concise label? *




it would seem it is. Still i must admit that this book is simply great, i never saw anithing comparing to the way they handle powers.
I just rule that you can intimidate and attack (attacks can be realy intimidating afterall). Since there are no retrys allowed for it that shouldn't be too hard. 


btw: on a totaly unrelated note, someone asked for a time travel adventure and the producers proudly anounce that a complete storyline for a mulitepisode adeventure has allready been written. Since the next three episodes are allreasdy in production it will take a bit though.


----------



## Blockader7 (Aug 21, 2003)

I just wanted to let everyone know I'm back.


----------



## Radiant (Aug 21, 2003)

boards back?*suspicious look*
well seems so. Welcome back Blockader 
Game had a long break since first my screen burned out and then i caught that blaster worm but it is up and running again.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 21, 2003)

post?


----------



## Radiant (Aug 22, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *post? *




couldn't, the board ate them.
Even forgot the first rolls and had to do the round again but since your taunts allways work for some reason i could just let you hit automaticly. Haven't seen Eris miss yet.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 22, 2003)

no, I mean the board kept eating mine, it was a test.


----------



## Blockader7 (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks Radian.

That danged worm seems to be going places.

It's everywhere


----------



## Radiant (Aug 26, 2003)

> Chamber and Clarity:




Blockader, phone calls realy are only for the people i named as getting them.


----------



## Radiant (Aug 28, 2003)

sorry i skipped the rest of the scene with Jack and Fab, couldn't go on otherwise.


----------



## Blockader7 (Aug 28, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Blockader, phone calls realy are only for the people i named as getting them.





I was responding to the alarm that was already raised on the now probably erroneous assumtption that everybody left at the Institute (which i believe I'm the only student there now).

Hey Radiant, I re edited that particular post.


----------



## Radiant (Aug 29, 2003)

Blockader7 said:
			
		

> I was responding to the alarm that was already raised on the now probably erroneous assumtption that everybody left at the Institute (which i believe I'm the only student there now).
> 
> Hey Radiant, I re edited that particular post.




and what would that alarm be? The only thing that happened in the story after Jacks call to Truth was her call to Chamber and Clarity. I can not remember posting anithing else.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Aug 31, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> and what would that alarm be? The only thing that happened in the story after Jacks call to Truth was her call to Chamber and Clarity. I can not remember posting anything else.




Me agree.

BTW, I love the board update!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 31, 2003)

I'll just post that Clair will call Michael to forward things along and let everyone have a shot at doing something.


----------



## Radiant (Aug 31, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> Me agree.
> 
> BTW, I love the board update!




i would if I could see which threads have updates.
Aniway, gm is realy sick. I'll be back soon. I hope...


----------



## Radiant (Aug 31, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> I'll just post that Clair will call Michael to forward things along and let everyone have a shot at doing something.




that's cool.


----------



## Radiant (Sep 18, 2003)

sorry for the slow times, my life is kinda crashing around me at the moment. I won't promise faster speeds since I fear it's going to get worse before it gets better but the game will go on and hopefully it will be better in a few weeks.
A few things, does anyone know what's up with Kit? The last I heard of her was a thread saying that she is terribly busy and has to think about what games to drop.
For the rest I just asume you are all still with me but please write a line here to tell me if you still want to play so I know how to plan for next episode.
And yeah of course I hope you'r all still here


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 19, 2003)

Still around...


----------



## Robbert Raets (Sep 19, 2003)

Well, obviyesly I be here still.... Hope ev'rythin' will work out for ya, Radiant.


----------



## Radiant (Sep 19, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> Well, obviyesly I be here still.... Hope ev'rythin' will work out for ya, Radiant.




Arrr m's not taken down that easy lad


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 19, 2003)

I'm still around although the current fight is getting  a tad tedious.


----------



## Radiant (Sep 19, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I'm still around although the current fight is getting  a tad tedious.




tell me about it  It should be done in the next turn since then some other stuff will happen to interupt it. I just have to see what Kit and Toki do in that time. If Kit is still around that is.
Remind me of not letting you too fight one on one again...


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 24, 2003)

let me check the thread, sorry been busy I got your PM Radiant, I am here


----------



## Radiant (Sep 29, 2003)

my new internet connection should stand next week (well officialy wednesday but I don't believe in miracles) so the next chapter will start then. 
So far everyone except Blockader and Kit posted back, I will run the two characters as npcs for a while they don't post till the start of the new chapter and take Aenion on board. Thanks for hanging on even through the current oh soooo slow flowing chapter


----------



## Aenion (Sep 29, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> my new internet connection should stand next week (well officialy wednesday but I don't believe in miracles) so the next chapter will start then.
> So far everyone except Blockader and Kit posted back, I will run the two characters as npcs for a while they don't post till the start of the new chapter and take Aenion on board. Thanks for hanging on even through the current oh soooo slow flowing chapter




I guess I should post my character here now


----------



## Aenion (Sep 29, 2003)

*Nickname:* Mistral
*Name:* Dominique ‘Domi’ Housse
*Age:* 17
*Height:* 5’3”
*Weight:* 110 lbs
*Description:* People describe Domi as being rather attractive if a bit rough around the edges. She keeps her dark brown hair cut short, except for an extremely long braid, as no amount of hairspray can tame it. Her eyes have the greyish tint of the storm clouds. She has the physique of someone who has spend most of her life outdoors and dresses in practical clothing to allow for full freedom of movement and to feel the air on her skin. To most people she looks about an inch taller until they look down and see that she is actually constantly floating about an inch of the ground.
*Power Level:* 8
*Weakness:* Gremlins (The character cannot work with technology even to the point of the device malfunctioning when she touches it (see Jurassic Park). The character suffers a penalty of -5 on any roll involving the use of a technological device containing electronics (like cell phones, computers and even modern day cars and motorcycles). If the roll is failed by 5 points the device malfunctions. This only happens when she actually wants to use the device.)

*Abilities* (30 points)
Strength 12
Dexterity 18
Constitution 16
Intelligence 14
Wisdom 16
Charisma 14

*Combat Abilities* (14 points)
Attack bonus: +2
Defence Bonus: +4
Initiative: +4
Melee Attack: +3
Ranged Attack: +6
Defence: 18
Flat-Footed Defence: 14
Mental Defence: 17
Damage Save: +3
Fortitude: +3
Reflex: +4
Willpower: +3
Move: 30/40 flight

*Skills* (12 points)
Acrobatics (4) +8
Craft: Photography (3) +5
Handle Animal (2) +4
Knowledge: Geography (2) +4
Language: English
Science: Biology (8) +10
Spot (2) +5
Survival (2) +5

*Feats* (14 points)
Aerial Combat
Blind-Fight
Blindsight (air currents)
Dodge
Immunity: Cold, Suffocation
Instant Stand

*Powers* (60 points)
- _Air Control +8_, (Stunts: Create Air, Super-Flight; Extras: Flight (Duration – permanent, Flaw – Obvious (can’t touch the ground), Air Shield, Airy Blast (Stun), Shape Air; 7 pp; 60 points; Source: Mutation)

*Stats*
Top Flight Speed: 1,164 miles/hour (1,873 km/h)
Flying Sprint: 10,240 feet in 6 sec

*Background:* I would say I was born and raised in Nice, France, if my parents, Jean-Paul and Carole, didn’t travel so much. Put together I spent at best 5 years of my life living in Nice. Both my parents are ardent biology researches, preferring fieldwork to the laboratory. From a very early age, well I was born on the banks of the Congo River actually, they took me on they’re travels around the world. We lived in simple camps with only the minimum of comfort as we were fully dependent on our sponsors and they were often late in paying up.
As they were away from home so often they decided that they would teach me themselves. This probably explains why I know more about biology and geography than about history or pop culture.
I’ve spend about 2 weeks total in an actual school in Nice, so this will be a nice change I hope. I’ve never been around people much, except for the team that was working with my parents on an expedition.
This is probably the reason that I was able to hide my abilities for so long, people of course noticed but those that did were usually fellow researches who thought that my abilities were really useful to do research on the fauna and flora in the tops of the trees.
By the time I was 15 and was of the right age for the draft, my parents had found me a position as a research assistant for 2 years in the jungles of South-America. I packed my bags, 1 backpack and a small tent to be precise, and took the nearest Albatross express, read air currents, from Borneo, our current camp, to Rio de Janeiro where I was to meet up with the head of the expedition, a very open-minded individual, who wanted to search for new species of plants and animals in the treetops of the Amazon. My abilities came in very handy to attach safety ropes so that the other researchers could work safely. We actually found some new species of plants that might have some medicinal uses.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 29, 2003)

I shall wait the start of the next chapter and welcome Aenion


----------



## Robbert Raets (Sep 29, 2003)

Cool Weakness you got there. I'm sure Truth and Dom will hit it off......


----------



## Aenion (Sep 29, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> Cool Weakness you got there. I'm sure Truth and Dom will hit it off......




Oh definitely. Wait until she gets into a computer science class or something


----------



## Robbert Raets (Sep 29, 2003)

<i>


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Sep 30, 2003)

I'm still here and looking forward to the next chapter. Sorry i didn't post sooner, but the baords hate me right now. Which has made posting often as i'd like impossible.


----------



## Radiant (Oct 2, 2003)

whoooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! My connection stands again. At least this once something worked fast       
gime a day or two to start the next chapter.

Your background is fine Aenion, just leave out the part there it says Truth contacted you, I can work out your meeting with the group in the next storyline.

Don't ye worry Sir Ossis you posted ingame and as long as you do that the oog thread can set on dust as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Aenion (Oct 2, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> whoooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! My connection stands again. At least this once something worked fast
> gime a day or two to start the next chapter.
> 
> Your background is fine Aenion, just leave out the part there it says Truth contacted you, I can work out your meeting with the group in the next storyline.
> ...




Deleted the part about Truth.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 6, 2003)

Just wondering when the next ep is going to start? Any word from Kit or Blackader?


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 6, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> Just wondering when the next ep is going to start? Any word from Kit or Blackader?



 Kit has been totally MIA for like forever


----------



## Radiant (Oct 6, 2003)

next ep starts this week, just can't tell then I'll find the time.


----------



## Radiant (Oct 15, 2003)

episode four:deadzone has started and anyone who watches today gets  a brand new oog thread for free:
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?p=1172335#post1172335


----------



## Robbert Raets (Oct 16, 2003)

Before we continue, shouldn't you use the 'enworld.org' url?


----------



## Radiant (Oct 16, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> Before we continue, shouldn't you use the 'enworld.org' url?




whatcha mean?  
da gm is a bit confused, the enemies of the show have used biological weapons to sabotage the new chapter, have been sick.


----------



## Radiant (Oct 16, 2003)

lets go to the new oog thread though...


----------

